# What Villagers do you want back from previous games?



## moonford (Jul 26, 2015)

So I was wondering what villagers everyone would like to come back from previous games.

My personal 4 are:
Nosegay the Anteater 
Lulu the Anteater 
Jekoten the Bird
Julia the Ostrich
What's yours?


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Jul 26, 2015)

That little duck Ketchup is really cute.


----------



## moonford (Jul 26, 2015)

TheGreatBrain said:


> That little duck Ketchup is really cute.



Yeah she is. c:


----------



## LadyTruoc (Jul 26, 2015)

Belle, Cupcake, Piper were my favs from the first game.


----------



## Astro Cake (Jul 28, 2015)

Bow and Meow. Vanessa and Dobie.


----------



## RhinoK (Jul 28, 2015)

Stella, Woolio, Tiara, Bitty, Iggy, Huggy, and Gonzo


----------



## Boccages (Jul 28, 2015)

OLIVE


----------



## N a t (Jul 29, 2015)

Cleo. From Animal Crossing: Population growing. When I looks back at her even now I think she's quite cute. Some may think her eyes say otherwise. She was a cute little blonde horse, sparkley eyes, her coat/fur was close to a periwinkle I guess you could say, and she always wore any adorable floral dress. She was also very nice for a snooty animal. She was my childhood favorite, but never even made it to Wild World. She will be missed dearly. I hope she may return one day. Somehow and somewhere.


----------



## Javocado (Jul 29, 2015)

WOOLIO THAT SLICK M'FER.


----------



## Heyden (Jul 29, 2015)

TheGreatBrain said:


> That little duck Ketchup is really cute.



KETCHUP YES


----------



## Wembely (Jul 29, 2015)

Admiral
Ace
Analogue
Aziz
Bea	
Belle
Bessie
Betty
Champagne
Champ


----------



## moonford (Aug 1, 2015)

Really good choices!
Especially Cleo!
Loved her!


----------



## Potatoes (Aug 2, 2015)

bEA <3 @_@


----------



## mayor-essy (Aug 2, 2015)

Ketchup. She's too cute,


----------



## AmenFashion (Aug 2, 2015)

*Jane*, anyone?
I loved Jane in the first game, I don't know why everybody hated her. Probably the reason she never made it to any other game.



While I never actually played a game with this cat, I always though *Pierre* was really cool! Would've loved to see him in my town.​


----------



## ghostcrossing (Aug 2, 2015)

stella form the original animal crossing was adorable o: i would love to have her in my new leaf town​


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Aug 4, 2015)

There are three villagers I'd love to have return- Cleo, Maddie and Murphy. They're all villagers who I was pretty close to in my first AC town.


----------



## AidanTheGreat (Aug 7, 2015)

Bessie, bring back Bessie. For some reason she's the only cow I like. There was only 3 cows in New Leaf so I don't see why she could not have made her return.


----------



## moonford (Aug 10, 2015)

All good choices! ^_^


----------



## Buggy (Aug 10, 2015)

Probably Bow and Meow. In future games, maybe all the E-reader card villagers from the first game could be sent into your game in the form of Amiibos or Amiibo cards? Just a minor idea.
Also Ketchup. Ketchup is love and Ketchup is life.


----------



## lonewolf (Aug 11, 2015)

Personally villagers i'd really like back from previous games are:
Zoe the anteater
Bea the dog
Pierre the cat
June the cub 
In my opinion they are just so cute, i would've loved to have them in my town


----------



## JessSux (Aug 12, 2015)

Bea and Ketchup for sure!!!


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Aug 14, 2015)

Boy, there are a bunch.

Here are a couple:
Ace, Admiral, Aisle, Bea, Claude, Dobie, Ellie, Flash, Fruity, Gonzo, June, Kamaboko, Ketchup, Kit, Koharu, Monpe, Natasha, Nindori, Nobuo, Olive, Petunia, Piper, Pusuke, Tad, Vanessa
(yes, I just went through a whole list of old villagers...)

The best thing would of course be if they would bring back all the old villagers + new villagers in the next AC game.


----------



## LOLUMAD? (Aug 14, 2015)

bEA


----------



## AidanTheGreat (Aug 15, 2015)

Well, now that I have actually looked at the past villagers thoroughly I have a much better input.
I think Weber, Fruity, Ketchup and Shinabiru should come back. Yes every duck that did not come back. I like all there designs and think they are unique enough. If I had to pick two though I would go with Shinabiru and Ketchup. Those are probably the most unique of the bunch. I wholeheartedly vouch for Tybalt as well. He is just as cool as the other tiger's and I find it weird he did not make it in.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Aug 15, 2015)

Most definitely Huggy.


----------



## Dry-ice-bat (Aug 16, 2015)

Ellie, Ketchup, Sprocket, Nindori, Meow, Kakkun, and Flash where all really cool villagers i hope re-appear soon!


----------



## Katelyn (Aug 16, 2015)

Spoiler: All of these



Dobie-





Buzz-




Meow-




Kit- 




Tarou- 




Monpe- 




Stella- 




Carmen- 




Vanessa-


----------



## Kipper_snax (Aug 19, 2015)

Vanessa, cause she looks like a German Shepherd XD


----------



## Cherry Kisses (Aug 20, 2015)

Woolio and Pietro would get on nicely...


----------



## Coach (Aug 20, 2015)

I'd like Cleo, Leigh and Kit to come back! They're all so cute!


----------



## DoctorGrunge (Aug 20, 2015)

Tad! He was one of my best buds in the gamecube game.


----------



## HHoney (Aug 22, 2015)

WOOLIOOOOOOOOOO!!!!

I've been thinking about it for weeks now. He was one of my villagers in Animal Crossing Game Cube. I forgot how much I loved him until I saw a cool image of him and alllllll these memories came back!

WOOLIOOOOOOOOOO.
Woolio come back!!!

Superstar Bootsy Collins purple sheep!


----------



## Celty (Aug 22, 2015)

Bow & Meow c:


----------



## strawbewwy (Aug 23, 2015)

tough one lol


----------



## addictedgamerguy (Aug 25, 2015)

I like the frog with the mask. Kakkun I believe?


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Aug 25, 2015)

Monpe's coming back in Home Designer. What's her dub name?


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 26, 2015)

Every villager from E+.

They have such unique and awesome designs, and they were only one time villagers.


----------



## The Bell Eater (Aug 26, 2015)

I would like to have Champ back. He's cool and I want him in my town


----------



## sleepel (Aug 27, 2015)

Nosegay and Bow for sure!


----------



## toadsworthy (Aug 30, 2015)

Piper was my next door neighbor in my first gamecube town... bring her back! her design and theme was simple, but she was adorable! I have an exhibit in my museum in honor of that first town and especially Piper since she was my only original villager to not come back


----------



## Shawna (Nov 1, 2015)

I really want Valise to come back.  She is absolutely gorgeous!  I never had her back when I played the original Animal Crossing but,   
I have a huge soft spot for the snooty kangaroos.  I don't really know why, to be honest.


----------

